# Just arrived in Abu Dhabi



## MartinaH (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi

I have just moved to Abu Dhabi from Australia for work. I am an Assistant HR Director for a hotel. Just wanted to know how it is to meet new people etc and the life over here.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the UAE and the forum. Aside from introducing yourself on here, try Meet Up, InterNations and Social Circles.


----------



## MartinaH (Jul 28, 2014)

great thanks for that info


----------

